# printing problems - hplip

## chapter2surf

hp-setup installed my hp deskjet f4180 with the correct ppd, but after hp-setup finishes the only message i get is "Device communication error".  hp-check only gave me 2 warnings:

```
Basic system information:

Linux dhcppc0 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Fri Dec 5 14:45:20 PST 2008 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Checking for dependency: cups-ddk - CUPS driver development kit...

warning: NOT FOUND! This is an OPTIONAL/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Some HPLIP functionality may not function properly.

Checking for dependency: Reportlab - PDF library for Python...

warning: NOT FOUND! This is an OPTIONAL/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Some HPLIP functionality may not function properly.

Currently installed HPLIP version...

HPLIP 2.8.6b currently installed in '/usr/share/hplip'.

--------------------------

| DISCOVERED USB DEVICES |

--------------------------

  Device URI                                          Model                                     

  --------------------------------------------------  ------------------------------------------

  hp:/usb/Deskjet_F4100_series?serial=CN78B3S13804TJ  HP Deskjet F4100 series                   

---------------------------------

| INSTALLED CUPS PRINTER QUEUES |

---------------------------------

 

Deskjet_F4100

-------------

Type: Printer

Installed in HPLIP?: Yes, using the hp: CUPS backend.

Device URI: hp:/usb/Deskjet_F4100_series?serial=CN78B3S13804TJ

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/Deskjet_F4100.ppd                          

PPD Description: HP Deskjet f4100 series Foomatic/hpijs, hpijs 2.8.6.20b

Printer status: printer Deskjet_F4100 is idle.  enabled since Thu Feb 19 10:08:27 2009

Communication status: Good
```

hplip.conf:

```
# hplip.conf.  Generated from hplip.conf.in by configure.

[hplip]

version=2.8.6b

[dirs]

home=/usr/share/hplip

run=/var/run

ppd=/usr/share/ppd/HP

ppdbase=/usr/share/ppd

doc=/usr/share/doc/hplip-2.8.6b

icon=/usr/share/applications

cupsbackend=/usr/libexec/cups/backend

cupsfilter=/usr/libexec/cups/filter

drv=/usr/share/cups/drv/hp

# Following values are determined at configure time and cannot be changed.

[configure]

network-build=yes

pp-build=no

gui-build=yes

scanner-build=no

fax-build=no

dbus-build=yes

cups11-build=no

doc-build=no

shadow-build=no

foomatic-drv-install=no

foomatic-ppd-install=yes

foomatic-rip-hplip-install=no

internal-tag=2.8.6.20b
```

any ideas of where to go from here?

----------

## audiodef

Did you try it twice? Sometimes I have to do that when installing a new HPLIP printer.

----------

## chapter2surf

yeah unfortunately i've tried it several times in several different ways: so far as unmerging all the relevant packages, re-emerging them, and re-running hp-setup.  same thing each time   :Sad: 

----------

## audiodef

Could you post your emerge --info?

----------

## chapter2surf

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================                                       

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4200+-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 16 Feb 2009 22:45:03 +0000                                                        

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39                                                                              

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1                                                                  

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r14, 2.5.2-r7                                                                  

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1                                                                             

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1                                                                            

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2                                                                          

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63                                                                           

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                                 

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                              

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4                                                                            

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26                                                                               

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                                                            

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                                   

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                              

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.1/env /usr/kde/4.1/share/config /usr/kde/4.1/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/java-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl aim alsa amd64 apci berkdb bzip2 cdb cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups dbm dbus directfb dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode ffmpeg firefox fortran ftp gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipod ipv6 isdnlog java javascript joystick jpeg kde kdeprefix lame ldap midi mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin openexr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 rdesktop readline reflection samba session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd tiff unicode usb v4l v4l2 xcomposite xine xinerama xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## audiodef

Hm. When was the last time you did a world update? Do you have a .25 kernel intentionally? I'm thinking you might need some upgrades. I don't know if it would help, but it might.

----------

## chapter2surf

i'm using 26 right now, which should be fully compatible with hplip, as far as i know.  i mislabled it in my grub.conf, so hopefully that's why it's in my emerge --info.

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Dec  5 21:43 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r3

```

----------

## audiodef

That's a head-scratcher. I use HPLIP myself. 

Try poking around on the Ubuntu forums. Sometimes they have good answers for multi-media stuff. Also, you could post to HP's own user community.

----------

